# Effect of shifting weight



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

Another newbie question! Bubblehead mentioned removing excess weight in another thread, so naturally, an LED light bulb went off after that comment.

I have stripped down as much non-essential gear as possible on my boat. However, I do have two danforth anchors that (fortunately) I have yet to use. One is on the bow pulpit, the other on the stern pulpit. I am thinking of removing them from the pulpits, and finding a way of securing them centered on the boat down in the cabin. Will this have a positive effect on performance? If so, is it worth moving the anchors at all?

Thanks.


----------



## beachmont (Sep 18, 2011)

I am a firm believer that am anchor is a safety item ! One that should never be overlooked ! Readily available to use in case of going aground ,,


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

It should help in choppy conditions. Most race rules call for anchors and that required equipment be stored in their normal position. That would allow you to remove the stern anchor,but the bow anchor would need confirmation from the class measurer. 

Jeff


----------



## ScottUK (Aug 16, 2009)

Some class rules also require you have a full compliment of cruising gear right down to the number of plates and cutlery. One of the classes I race in has this rule though they don't have lifelines or stanchions so they can trim to a better sheeting angle and a teritary benefit is there is less drag if the rail is buried. They usually do put them back on if going cruising.


----------



## Cap'n Russ (Jul 15, 2013)

I have been in races where the wind died and we had to drop anchor because the current was taking us away from our next mark. If you do remove it from the pulpit, make sure you have it somewhere that allows easy access if you need it.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Very few racers that I know carry their anchor on the bow. Not only is it the worst place to have the weight, but it also tends to snag and rip spinnakers. There is no rule that I know of that dictates where you must carry your anchor, only that you have one on board.

Excessive weight in the ends of the boat tends to cause the boat to "hobby horse" Through waves, and there are other weight balance considerations depending on your specific boat.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Are you racing? If no, don't worry about it.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Forgive me for even thinking about this but since the OP did say Danforth and a Danforth has those nice big flat flukes on it...

Logically, why couldn't you drill the plates out like swiss cheese, cutting out maybe 20% of the metal and still having an anchor that worked exactly the same way, by digging in the flukes? Coupla pounds off the boat, fast job in any machine shop. 

No?


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

PaulinVictoria said:


> Are you racing? If no, don't worry about it.


Obviously, but he is asking the question in the Racing Forum....


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

I am not racing, but I want to pass some boats! 
Sorry if I posted in the wrong forum.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

I store my two anchors and rodes in the cockpit locker. There are still readily accessible and the weight is lower and closer to the center of the boat.

I removed the hangars from the bow pulpit shortly after I bought the boat, both because the anchor was snagging the sails and because of the weight issue. The hot water heater and much unnecessary gear and supplies were also removed. As a result, my boat rides higher in the water and seems more balanced.

If you ever cruise, consider how the additional weight of your full water tank and full fuel tank, full icebox, food and additional supplies will affect the balance of the boat.

Low, centered and balanced is best!


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Well if you want to pass other boats, sail faster than them or only try to pass slower boats 
I don't think moving your anchor is going to make a huge difference compared to everything else you could be doing. Just make sure that should you actually pass another boat then you are looking as casual as you can.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

The answer is YES, it will make a difference. 

Why not take one anchor off the boat?


----------

